# Perl 5.10.x Null pointer dereference



## SirDice (May 13, 2011)

Not sure if this is the correct place, if not a mod can move it.



> When given a wrong number of arguments, a number of perl functions will attempt to read memory from an unmapped location, resulting in a deterministic crash.



http://www.toucan-system.com/advisories/tssa-2011-03.txt

Note that the default perl version on FreeBSD is 5.12.x (which is not vulnerable) but some of you might still be running 5.10.x.


----------

